# Now this is a rack tuner...



## eaeolian (Jan 23, 2007)

Peterson StroboRack. I have a StroboStomp, and it's awesome.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Jan 23, 2007)

Oo, nice. I was planning getting the V-Sam but this looks good.


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2007)

Every other rack tuner just became obsolete. That's a great piece of gear, especially with the "Pro" output module.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 23, 2007)

That looks awesome! I _must_ have one.


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2007)

wtf? no blinky lights?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the way the specs say 100v-240v. Methinks I'll order one from the US and save a packet. I need a new tuner anyway, my Korg DTR2000 tracks like shit on the low B.


----------



## Shikaru (Jan 23, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I like the way the specs say 100v-240v. Methinks I'll order one from the US and save a packet. I need a new tuner anyway, my Korg DTR2000 tracks like shit on the low B.



I've been looking at rack tuners recently, and I had been wondering how the korg ones track the low B. Guess that's it out of the question now . But if you can run the US ones over here without a converter of some kind, that'd be awesome


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 23, 2007)

I tune my 7s with the Stomp, and it handles it just fine (obviously). The "sweetened" guitar tuning sounds great, too - now I just need to get the other two losers to get them, and we can all use it...


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I tune my 7s with the Stomp, and it handles it just fine (obviously). The "sweetened" guitar tuning sounds great, too - now I just need to get the other two losers to get them, and we can all use it...



don't you mean 1 1/2 losers?


----------



## noodles (Jan 23, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I tune my 7s with the Stomp, and it handles it just fine (obviously). The "sweetened" guitar tuning sounds great, too - now I just need to get the other two losers to get them, and we can all use it...



Maybe someone would like to give one of the loser's a few hundred bucks to buy one, since said loser is fucking broke?



.jason. said:


> don't you mean 1 1/2 losers?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 23, 2007)

The new strobostomp 2 is pretty sweet, it's the same but just beefed up for durability, using better jacks, etc.


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2007)

noodles said:


> Maybe someone would like to give one of the loser's a few hundred bucks to buy one, since said loser is fucking broke?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 23, 2007)

Shikaru said:


> I've been looking at rack tuners recently, and I had been wondering how the korg ones track the low B. Guess that's it out of the question now . But if you can run the US ones over here without a converter of some kind, that'd be awesome


 
If you're going for a Korg get an original DTR-1. 7 Dying Trees has one and it's built like a tank, tracks superbly and has a built in cable tester. It's either one of those or the Peterson next for me.


----------



## Shikaru (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmmm, there's one on ebay with a few days left at the moment, think I'll watch it and go for it if it doesn't go too high.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 24, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> If you're going for a Korg get an original DTR-1. 7 Dying Trees has one and it's built like a tank, tracks superbly and has a built in cable tester. It's either one of those or the Peterson next for me.



It is good, very good. And it's survived being flown, toured, banged about etc etc. Just an all round sturdy well built unit.

That peterson does look good though! If it's got blue lights then it may be a candidate for the treadplate rack


----------



## noodles (Jan 24, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> If you're going for a Korg get an original DTR-1. 7 Dying Trees has one and it's built like a tank, tracks superbly and has a built in cable tester. It's either one of those or the Peterson next for me.



I had nothing but problems with my DTR-1. It didn't track anything lower than drop-D worth a damn. Tuning a 7-string with it was next to impossible.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 24, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> It is good, very good. And it's survived being flown, toured, banged about etc etc. Just an all round sturdy well built unit.
> 
> That peterson does look good though! If it's got blue lights then it may be a candidate for the treadplate rack


 
If that means you'll be selling the DTR-1, can I have first dibs?



noodles said:


> I had nothing but problems with my DTR-1. It didn't track anything lower than drop-D worth a damn. Tuning a 7-string with it was next to impossible.


 
James' one is excellent, tracks a low A fine and even perfectly tracks my 5 string bass tuned A,D,G,C,F at rehearsals.


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2007)

$360? Wow, that seems a bit much.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 24, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> $360? Wow, that seems a bit much.



Have you ever used a Peterson tuner? You'll never need another one. They're not cheap, but they are pretty awesome.


----------



## Jason (Jan 24, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> $360? Wow, that seems a bit much.



But it's Like top quality grade A shit..


----------



## noodles (Jan 24, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> $360? Wow, that seems a bit much.



Korg DTR-2000, $258, precision +/- 1 cent
Peterson StroboRack, $360, precision +/- 0.1 cent

I'd spend $100 more for ten times the precision.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> Korg DTR-2000, $258, precision +/- 1 cent
> Peterson StroboRack, $360, precision +/- 0.1 cent
> 
> I'd spend $100 more for ten times the precision.



Plus Buzz Feiten offsets pre-programmed, and a host of other options? I'm sorely tempted - if I didn't already have a StroboStomp...


----------



## noodles (Jan 24, 2007)

If I had the money, I'd get one. Since we're not playing live anytime soon, though, I have a while to save.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 24, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something, and if so please pardon my ignorance, but do you really need something that advanced to have everyone in proper tune? I have a Korg DTR-1000 rackmount tuner and it tracks the low notes very well and it's pretty easy to keep your guitars in proper tune. I mean, yeah its not as sensitive, but all the notes fretted or otherwise are right in the middle and everyone sounds in perfect unison. 

Perhaps if all the guitars are tuned that accurate, everything just sounds that much better, especially with harmonies, etc? I'm not slagging on that Peterson, it looks awesome, but I just am having trouble figuring out how one could need to spend that kind of coin on a tuner. Feel free to tell me I'm wrong, just curious.


----------



## noodles (Jan 24, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I'm not slagging on that Peterson, it looks awesome, but I just am having trouble figuring out how one could need to spend that kind of coin on a tuner. Feel free to tell me I'm wrong, just curious.



Studio: the one place where being that perfectly in tune makes a real difference.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm sure you're right....I'm sure it would sound a bit sweeter that way. I think there are mega-accurate software tuners you can get if you're going to be recording via ProTools or something of the sort though.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 24, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I'm sure you're right....I'm sure it would sound a bit sweeter that way. I think there are mega-accurate software tuners you can get if you're going to be recording via ProTools or something of the sort though.



I don't think anything is better than a strobe tuner...but then again, working around them all the time, I don't ever trust computers (as far as the software tuners go) 

However, I can't really see a use for these save for in the studio, as noodles said. There are good tuners out there for alot less that are accurate enough for normal everyday use.


----------



## noodles (Jan 24, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I'm sure you're right....I'm sure it would sound a bit sweeter that way. I think there are mega-accurate software tuners you can get if you're going to be recording via ProTools or something of the sort though.



Studio costs rack up quick when you are halting the engineer's progress to intonate and tune three instruments.


----------



## DSS3 (Jan 24, 2007)

Peterson made a software strobe tuner for a bit, maybe it's still around. I really wouldn't suggest it, though.

While it would be amazing to be that precise, it's not worth $360 to me, especially when guys like Sneap are doing fine with stuff like DTR-1's.


----------



## Jason (Jan 24, 2007)

DSS3 said:


> Peterson made a software strobe tuner for a bit, maybe it's still around. I really wouldn't suggest it, though.
> 
> While it would be amazing to be that precise, it's not worth $360 to me, especially when guys like Sneap are doing fine with stuff like DTR-1's.



Like do you have Sneap on the brain 24/7?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2007)

.jason. said:


> Like do you have Sneap on the brain 24/7?


Sneaptastic! Sneapleriffic! Teh Sneapz0rz!


----------



## noodles (Jan 24, 2007)

DSS3 said:


> While it would be amazing to be that precise, it's not worth $360 to me, especially when guys like Sneap are doing fine with stuff like DTR-1's.



Maybe some of us aspire to be better than the overrated hack who is destroying metal with his horrible production work. I refer you to the latest Into Eternity disc.


----------



## DSS3 (Jan 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> Maybe some of us aspire to be better than the overrated hack who is destroying metal with his horrible production work. I refer you to the latest Into Eternity disc.



Wow... And you think none of that could have been due to tracking? That's a pretty ignorant statement - He didn't produce jack shit in that, just mixed/mastered it. Ask Crooks - he'll tell you that tracking is a good 70% of the sound.

I'll assume you think albums like Masterplan's Aeronautics and DHIADW are horrible, as well?

I refer you to the latest Chimaira CD... his work on it is amazing.




.jason. said:


> Like do you have Sneap on the brain 24/7?



Richardson, Murphy, and Kernon have all relied on Korg tuners for the most part, but I wouldn't assume them to be as well known as Sneap.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 24, 2007)

DSS3 said:


> I refer you to the latest Chimaira CD... his work on it is amazing.



 Good stuff, I finally got the full promo this morning.


----------



## noodles (Jan 24, 2007)

DSS3 said:


> Wow... And you think none of that could have been due to tracking? That's a pretty ignorant statement - He didn't produce jack shit in that, just mixed/mastered it. Ask Crooks - he'll tell you that tracking is a good 70% of the sound.
> 
> I'll assume you think albums like Masterplan's Aeronautics and DHIADW are horrible, as well?



Honestly, he has been going downhill since DHIADW. Godless Endeavor is horrible in comparison. The latest Into Eternity disc is almost unlistenable, thanks to that horrible kick drum patch. Andy Sneap has been leading the charge in metal for all levels spiking, squash the shit out of it with compression, and frankly, I sick of it. It fatigues the ears.


----------



## DSS3 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm going to agree on a lot of points... The kick drum on IE was absolutely horrible, and everything but the drums were pretty shit on TGE.

That said, I'd hardly call the guy an overrated hack. And, if you compare a waveform of his stuff vs. someone like Colin Richardsons work, you'd find it about the same.

The only people I think that don't squash a ton in metal are Jens Bogren at Fascination Street (Daylight Dies, latest Opeth, Katatonia, and Amon Amarth) and Finnvox (Masterplan MAS'ing, Evergrey, Sonata Arctica, Edguy).

That said, when Sneap fully tracks a project (With the latest Nevermore being the exception, for some reason), I find it to come out great.

Take a listen to Kreator's Enemy of God. Not squashed at all, actually very quiet in comparison to other records, but great sounds overall.

The new Chimaira, while more squashed than Kreator, has great separation and tones all around, as well.

Masterplan's Aeronautics turned out absolutely amazing - it's a pleasure to listen to.

Doomsday Machine sounds awesome, albeit squashed, but still sounds huge and clear.

Hell, even the new Cradle of Filth sounds pretty damned good.

It's not like everything he's done since DHIADW sucked - there's been quite a few jems.

That said, from what I've read, you dig a pretty old-school sound, no?


----------



## noodles (Jan 25, 2007)

It's not that I dig an old school sound, because I think the equipment available today is better than anything you could get back in the 80s. I'm talking across the board: amps, guitars, pickups, speakers, mixing decks, software, drums...everything. There is more variety and more quality in everything from the budget lines to the expensive custom stuff.

I just don't think it's being used properly. Subtlety and dynamics are lost on modern recordings. When listening to Led Zeppelin, I constantly ride the volume knob. Instruments constantly change in volume in the mix. "Over the Hills and Far Away" is a great example, as it starts extremely quiet, and slowly builds as instruments are added. When the drums and electric guitar come in, it is like someone kicked down the door.

Go listen to "Master of Puppets" by Metallica. Smack in the middle of the song, everything just stops, and this really quiet guitar part comes in. They slowly build it back up.

Recordings don't do that anymore. If one acoustic guitar is all that is going on at that point in the song, then it has to be the same volume as the band would be full up later on. Why? That's ridiculous. That's not how music is live. Why does everything have to be on eleven all the time?

I know I'm unfairly singling out Andy Sneap, since damn near everyone is guilty of this. However, when you're the big name producer in metal, then you are in a position to do something different, effecting positive change. Instead, it just seams like he gets lazier every year. Come on, Andy, don't you think you could have found a kick drum sample for Into Eternity that didn't sound like it came from a 1986 model Casio keyboard?

I'll see if I can dig up the link to an article about modern recording and ear fatigue. It is quite illuminating.


----------



## noodles (Jan 25, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness_war
http://mixonline.com/mag/audio_big_squeeze/

Both of these are excellent reads.


----------



## Drew (Jan 25, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I'm sure you're right....I'm sure it would sound a bit sweeter that way. I think there are mega-accurate software tuners you can get if you're going to be recording via ProTools or something of the sort though.



Yeah, but I don't usually gig with my desktop. 

A VS-SAM has been on the list for rather a while. Is $249 a lot for a tuner? If you're comparing it to my $15 Korg pocketsized, then yes. However, it can't touch a Peterson for accuracy. And since, in addition to home recording, I do most of my own setup work, the extra accuracy for intonating is worth the price, too. 

DSS, seriously dude. Do you ever pass up a chance NOT to mention Sneap?


----------



## darren (Jan 25, 2007)

If my Strobostomp broke (for whatever reason) i would not hesitate to buy another. The tuning accuracy makes intonation and everyday playing SO much more enjoyable. I couldn't figure out why my guitars sounded so awful when i was using a BOSS TU-2 pedal tuner. It turns out their intonation was out and they just weren't in tune.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 25, 2007)

darren said:


> If my Strobostomp broke (for whatever reason) i would not hesitate to buy another. The tuning accuracy makes intonation and everyday playing SO much more enjoyable. I couldn't figure out why my guitars sounded so awful when i was using a BOSS TU-2 pedal tuner. It turns out their intonation was out and they just weren't in tune.



The other guitarist in my cover band has the same issue - the TU2 is really not very accurate. The TU-12 is better (I used one for years, as well as the DTR-1) but the Peterson really makes a huge difference. I like the "sweetened" tunings, too, and having the BFTS offsets so I can do my own intonation on my Washburn is awesome...


----------



## noodles (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn did the Washburn sound amazing after you tuned it with the Peterson. Bar chords at the 15th fret were in tune!


----------



## Auslander (Jan 26, 2008)

DSS3 said:


> Richardson, Murphy, and Kernon have all relied on Korg tuners for the most part, but I wouldn't assume them to be as well known as Sneap.



I've never used a Korg tuner in my life. I bought my first Peterson strobe in '86 and never used anything since.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 27, 2008)

You bumped a year old thread to flame a dude who's banned.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 27, 2008)

Only to correct him


----------



## Auslander (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry, I just joined and replied. Had no idea he was banned. 

Just wanted to set the record straight.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 27, 2008)

Shouldn't you be off....producing something?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 27, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Shouldn't you be off....producing something?



Is this dude some well known producer or something?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 27, 2008)

AUSLANDER - Creative Recording and Music Production Services


----------



## Auslander (Jan 27, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Shouldn't you be off....producing something?



Yeah, I should, but it's my evening off.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 27, 2008)

Auslander said:


> Yeah, I should, but it's my evening off.



I guess you're entitled to a few of those


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 27, 2008)

DSS3 said:


> Richardson, Murphy, and Kernon have all relied on Korg tuners for the most part, but I wouldn't assume them to be as well known as Sneap.



Jack Richardson, Garth Richardson, or some third Richardson I don't know about and haven't personally met/been taught by?  

It's true, we used Korg tuners in the studio, and they worked well. Hell, the tuner built into my Flextone sucks balls compared to my handheld Korg tuner, but it's "good enough" most of the time


----------



## Auslander (Jan 27, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Jack Richardson, Garth Richardson, or some third Richardson I don't know about and haven't personally met/been taught by?
> 
> It's true, we used Korg tuners in the studio, and they worked well. Hell, the tuner built into my Flextone sucks balls compared to my handheld Korg tuner, but it's "good enough" most of the time



I think he was probably referring to Colin Richardson.


----------



## Jason (Jan 27, 2008)

BUT SNEAP USES KORG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 27, 2008)

Auslander said:


> I think he was probably referring to Colin Richardson.



Yeah, I read that _after_ I replied


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Is this dude some well known producer or something?



pwned.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 27, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> pwned.



I looked at his web page and I still don't have a clue who he is, but then again I'm not big on producers


----------



## tonyhell (Jan 27, 2008)

jh


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 27, 2008)

tonyhell said:


> I bought a Strobostomp a while ago and found it harder to tune with than my $20 Korg tuner and I found the checker pattern confusing and annoying. I've got a Korg DTR-2000 in my rack now and that's a real pleasure to tune with.



Yeah, what's with that pattern on Strobe tuners I've seem when looking at them? Is that how you actually tune your guitar?


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 27, 2008)

Basically, your guitar is perfectly in tune when all the bars are stationary; the one on the left is the fundamental note (the actual note you're playing), and the additional bars are harmonics of that note. So, if you've tuned the fundamental perfectly but the other bars are moving, it means your intonation is out; what direction they're moving in and how fast indicates how far out it is, just like when tuning a note normally

This is the reason why these tuners rule; spot-on accuracy, and you can intonate your guitar yourself and save on tech costs


----------



## Auslander (Jan 27, 2008)

True strobe tuners like the Peterson, or the Conn in the past, are about 20-30 times more accurate than LED or meter based tuners. 

Doing my job, I rely on these to keep things really on the money. Not only are they spot on for each tuning pass, but they are also indispensable for setting up the guitars/basses and for getting the intonation perfect, which makes a big difference to how chords ring in different places in the neck. 

When you're laying down multiple tracks of guitar on top of each other, the higher resolution that these afford you will help you keep everything ringing nicely together. 

In the studio, prior to laying down guitars and bass, I usually end up quickly fine tuning the intonation of every instrument, just so that we know that we're starting off on the right foot.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 27, 2008)

ukfswmart said:


> Basically, your guitar is perfectly in tune when all the bars are stationary; the one on the left is the fundamental note (the actual note you're playing), and the additional bars are harmonics of that note. So, if you've tuned the fundamental perfectly but the other bars are moving, it means your intonation is out; what direction they're moving in and how fast indicates how far out it is, just like when tuning a note normally
> 
> This is the reason why these tuners rule; spot-on accuracy, and you can intonate your guitar yourself and save on tech costs



So when setting the intonation with these tuners you don't need to check the 12th fret harmonic against the 12th fret fretted?


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> So when setting the intonation with these tuners you don't need to check the 12th fret harmonic against the 12th fret fretted?



Exactly; plus, since it's working with more than just the first harmonic, it's even more accurate than the 12th fret test


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2008)

tonyhell said:


> I bought a Strobostomp a while ago and found it harder to tune with than my $20 Korg tuner and I found the checker pattern confusing and annoying. I've got a Korg DTR-2000 in my rack now and that's a real pleasure to tune with.



Easier? Yes, although I don't find the Strobostomp all that difficult. The Strobe is much more accurate, though.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think I need one of these (or some sort of strobe tuner)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 27, 2008)

ukfswmart said:


> Exactly; plus, since it's working with more than just the first harmonic, it's even more accurate than the 12th fret test





How does that work? You're saying to adjust the intonation all you do is pluck the open string?


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 27, 2008)

If I knew how it worked, I wouldn't be about to fork out £250 for one


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you program it for the scale length your guitar is using? Because how does the tuner know that your intonation is off just plucking an open string? You could have a multiscale instrument and have a weird scale length on one of your middle strings...


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 27, 2008)

Intonation is all about note accuracy; neck scale merely affects whether you'll ever get the note properly intonated or not (my 25.5" Maverick refused to intonate correctly at G# as the scale was too short). The tuner knows your intonation is off by the harmonic overtones produced when playing the fundamental, or so I gather; scale aids in intonating the string correctly, but if your neck scale is inappropriate for the tuning you've chosen, that's your problem, not the tuner's. All the tuner can do is tell you whether the note's in tune, and whether it's intonated correctly


----------



## noodles (Jan 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You bumped a year old thread to flame a dude who's banned.



Win.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 27, 2008)

ukfswmart said:


> Intonation is all about note accuracy; neck scale merely affects whether you'll ever get the note properly intonated or not (my 25.5" Maverick refused to intonate correctly at G# as the scale was too short). The tuner knows your intonation is off by the harmonic overtones produced when playing the fundamental, or so I gather; scale aids in intonating the string correctly, but if your neck scale is inappropriate for the tuning you've chosen, that's your problem, not the tuner's. All the tuner can do is tell you whether the note's in tune, and whether it's intonated correctly





People a lot fucking smarter than me made this thing, so if you say it's so, I guess I'll have to believe you, but I was under the impression that intonation was fine tuning the scale length so when you fret a note they're in tune. I mean setting the intonation is moving the saddle back and forth which is basically changing the scale length. I guess this is where my confusion is coming from, since I could make a guitar with a funky scale length, and as long as I calculated the frets properly and set the intonation it should be fine  Whenever I feel like coughing up the dough for one, I'm going to snag one (probably the rack one since I have a 6 space I need to fill up ) so I'll get to see it for myself, I just find it hard to believe that it can magically help you intonate a guitar from just the open string being played.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 27, 2008)

noodles said:


> Win.



Maybe he'd have listened to him. He said no one here has any studio experience so he knows more than us. Neil's been making Albums of GODS since the 70s


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> People a lot fucking smarter than me made this thing, so if you say it's so, I guess I'll have to believe you, but I was under the impression that intonation was fine tuning the scale length so when you fret a note they're in tune. I mean setting the intonation is moving the saddle back and forth which is basically changing the scale length. I guess this is where my confusion is coming from, since I could make a guitar with a funky scale length, and as long as I calculated the frets properly and set the intonation it should be fine  Whenever I feel like coughing up the dough for one, I'm going to snag one (probably the rack one since I have a 6 space I need to fill up ) so I'll get to see it for myself, I just find it hard to believe that it can magically help you intonate a guitar from just the open string being played.



it wont intonate the string, but it will tell you if its intonated, and in which direction the intonation needs to be adjusted, and how much


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Maybe he'd have listened to him. He said no one here has any studio experience so he knows more than us. Neil's been making Albums of GODS since the 70s



Nah, he was a 16 year old know it all. He wouldn't have listened to anybody


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> People a lot fucking smarter than me made this thing, so if you say it's so, I guess I'll have to believe you, but I was under the impression that intonation was fine tuning the scale length so when you fret a note they're in tune. I mean setting the intonation is moving the saddle back and forth which is basically changing the scale length. I guess this is where my confusion is coming from, since I could make a guitar with a funky scale length, and as long as I calculated the frets properly and set the intonation it should be fine  Whenever I feel like coughing up the dough for one, I'm going to snag one (probably the rack one since I have a 6 space I need to fill up ) so I'll get to see it for myself, I just find it hard to believe that it can magically help you intonate a guitar from just the open string being played.


Edit: sniped by ibz and the steve


----------



## Auslander (Jan 27, 2008)

I have no agenda. Just trying to make things easier for everyone. When I saw that post, I only wanted to set the record straight.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 27, 2008)

Most definitely. Peterson's are great. i wish i could get another at some point. I had the VS-2 a while back, it was greatness.


----------



## Regor (Jan 27, 2008)

I've got a software strobe tuner I use when intonating my guitars.

My question about these Peterson strobes is, are they 'too' accurate? The strobe tuner I use is so god damn sensitive that it can make it difficult to fine tune from time to time.


----------



## Auslander (Jan 27, 2008)

When it comes to tuning you can't be too accurate.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 28, 2008)

Auslander said:


> When it comes to tuning you can't be too accurate.



QFFT


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd like one, but can get the intonation pretty close with my ears and a decent rack tuner. I could get it dead on, but, hey, I am not that anal about it and it's my least favorite job!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2008)

Auslander said:


> When it comes to tuning you can't be too accurate.



Tell me about it. Once you're used to things really being in tune, they're indispensable. Of course, it might also mean that you re-track parts five times because your damn B string keeps going out of tune in your cold basement, but...


----------



## Auslander (Jan 28, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Tell me about it. Once you're used to things really being in tune, they're indispensable. Of course, it might also mean that you re-track parts five times because your damn B string keeps going out of tune in your cold basement, but...



But..it's worth it!


----------



## Drew (Jan 28, 2008)

Part of me always felt bad for DSS3 for being SO fixated on whatever Andy Sneap did (then again, as a total Steven Wilson fanboi I'm in no place to talk ) but I WILL confess to kind of enjoying reading the fresh twist in this thread. 

I actually like the Korg entry level tuners - their guitar-specific tuners have a seven string mode, which is just cool of them, and they seem more accurate than anything else in their price range. But ever since getting a Peterson, I've only used my old Korg for quick "let's get it ballpark while I'm setting trem angle, and then finish it with the Peterson upstairs" work.

Besides, Peterson has kickass taste in company names.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 28, 2008)

I really want one, but I'm having a hard time justifying spending $400 on a tuner. I guess my stuff is "good enough" right now, eventually I'll cough up the money I imagine. I want it more just for intonating my guitars, my Schecter is off enough that I can really hear it, but I'm too lazy to fix it, and my RG7CT is out, but not that bad, I'm just going by the saddles for the bottom 4 strings are pretty much lined up...


----------



## Auslander (Jan 28, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm just going by the saddles for the bottom 4 strings are pretty much lined up...



That might be a sign right there (of course I'm not exactly sure what you mean by lined up). Saddles are usually set at a slight angle, with the lower string saddle furthest back) rather than being all at the same point. This reflects the length of the string. On a number of guitars these days the lower strings are often passed through the body further back than the higher ones, making it easier to adjust those on the bridge, as opposed to the saddles always being as far back as possible and the intonation still being out.

As far as that goes, things are definitely improving on the construction/bridge position front.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 28, 2008)

Auslander said:


> That might be a sign right there (of course I'm not exactly sure what you mean by lined up). Saddles are usually set at a slight angle, with the lower string saddle furthest back) rather than being all at the same point. This reflects the length of the string. On a number of guitars these days the lower strings are often passed through the body further back than the higher ones, making it easier to adjust those on the bridge, as opposed to the saddles always being as far back as possible and the intonation still being out.
> 
> As far as that goes, things are definitely improving on the construction/bridge position front.



I mean the saddles are pretty much in the same position. It tunes up fine, and doing power chords down the neck don't sound bad though. But I'd still like a nice accurate tuner that tracks really well, and I have a 6 space rack that's begging to be filled up...but $400 is pretty steep. I'll probably just bear with it until I get my tax return or I kill someone and steal their money, whichever comes first.


----------



## Auslander (Jan 28, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I mean the saddles are pretty much in the same position. It tunes up fine, and doing power chords down the neck don't sound bad though. But I'd still like a nice accurate tuner that tracks really well, and I have a 6 space rack that's begging to be filled up...but $400 is pretty steep. I'll probably just bear with it until I get my tax return or I kill someone and steal their money, whichever comes first.



It'll still tune up fine, but if the intonation is out, chords will go further and further out of tune the further up the neck you play them. 

Also, when you do end up intonating your gtr, depending on what type of stuff you play, and where on the neck you play most, you might also consider intonating at the 18th fret instead of the 12th. I learned that years ago, and it really makes a noticeable difference if you're playing a lot of parts around the 12 fret area and above.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 28, 2008)

Auslander said:


> It'll still tune up fine, but if the intonation is out, chords will go further and further out of tune the further up the neck you play them.



I know, it's tuning up fine, and chords sound okay going down the neck. The saddles being lined up is making me wary though


----------

